# Egg Whites left over from cooking. What to do with them ?



## stir crazy (31 Jan 2008)

I regularly make an Italian carbonara recipe using separated egg yolks.

But this means I am left with the egg whites and usually end up throwing 3 egg whites away.

It seems to be such a waste. What can I do with them? I have limited knowledge.  Does anyone know of a good use for egg whites or a recipe I could perhaps try using them ?


----------



## TreeTiger (31 Jan 2008)

Meringue: Baked Alaska, Pavlova, ordinary meringues.  Have a look at videojug.com, you might find a video on how to make them.


----------



## polly2000 (31 Jan 2008)

Use them to make Southern Fried Chicken maybe? Dip the chicken in beaten egg whites and then coat in breadcrumbs seasoned with lots of black pepper and some tarragon.The egg whites make for a lighter crumb coating.


----------



## kilomike (31 Jan 2008)

Nice one Polly, any other good tips?


----------



## Caveat (31 Jan 2008)

As you seem to be into Italian, egg whites could be used to bind home made Italian meatballs and there are probably a few Italian style deserts that would use them too.


----------



## Nige (1 Feb 2008)

brown bread ice-cream


----------



## michaelm (1 Feb 2008)

stir crazy said:


> It seems to be such a waste. What can I do with them?


Add a full egg and make a healthy omelette.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Feb 2008)

Could you post your carbonara recipie please?

You can use egg whites as a face mask too - skin feels lovely after.


----------



## Caveat (1 Feb 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Could you post your carbonara recipie please?


 
Yeah! I'd be interested too 

There seem to be a few variations around (with/without garlic, herb variations, I always use onions - but some don't etc)


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

There are probably more appropriate forums than _Askabout*money* _for the exchange of recipes...


----------



## TDON (1 Feb 2008)

Pity we can't swap. I throw out all my egg yolks. I make non-fat, cholestoral free omelettes. The kind that you get in any diner in the US that's made from eggbeaters, (www.eggbeaters.com) but you can't get here. Just so as they aren't snow white and look a bit normal, I put in 1 drop of yellow food dye just for the sake of getting the colour right.

Just give them a quick whisk and then throw in a few bits of anything you have thats along the savoury line in your fridge - tomoato, chopped onion, slice of ham or chicken torn into stirps etc.


----------



## MOB (1 Feb 2008)

If you want to stick with Italian cookery, buy some apricot kernels in a health food shop:
Kernels+sugar+ egg whites = basic Amaretti biscuits.  Add other ingredients if you like.


----------



## stir crazy (1 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There are probably more appropriate forums than _Askabout*money* _for the exchange of recipes...


Am I allowed give out recipes on this board and be within the rules ?


truthseeker said:


> Could you post your carbonara recipie please?





Caveat said:


> Yeah! I'd be interested too


My carbonara recipe was given to me by an Italian girl from Venice who has had that recipe passed down through her family for generations and its nothing like most of the carbonara you would get in a store. I'm not sure if I shouldnt keep it a secret  .. maybe if you share your recipe first ;-)  (but I dont know if its against the rules of the forum to discuss food in this much depth ?





Mucho thanks to everyone for the interesting ideas


----------



## SarahMc (1 Feb 2008)

I presume you know you can freeze egg whites in sandwich bags for later use. (thats a Nigella tip)


----------



## joanmul (2 Feb 2008)

you can also freeze them in ice-cube containers - just note how many ice cubes are made from 1 egg white.


----------



## truthseeker (4 Feb 2008)

stir crazy said:


> My carbonara recipe was given to me by an Italian girl from Venice who has had that recipe passed down through her family for generations and its nothing like most of the carbonara you would get in a store. I'm not sure if I shouldnt keep it a secret .. maybe if you share your recipe first ;-) (but I dont know if its against the rules of the forum to discuss food in this much depth ?


 
Stir Crazy - if you pm me with your carbonara recipe I will pm you in return my much loved Banoffi Pie recipe


----------



## efm (6 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There are probably more appropriate forums than _Askabout*money* _for the exchange of recipes...


 
As there are more appropriate boards for swapping jokes, discussing traffic, politics etc etc - it hasn't stopped us yet!! Viva la revolution!


----------



## truthseeker (6 Feb 2008)

efm said:


> Viva la revolution!


----------

